# New Girls (again!)



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So yesterday I went for a little road trip and came back with 2 new Boer does! I had made plans to meet this person halfway to get the first doe. The seller said she's polled but I can feel tiny horns bits down in the fur, so I wonder if she was just dehorned at some point not polled. This lady only had her as a pet over the past half year. She's supposed to be 2 yrs old and exposed to a Boer cross buck for Aug-Sep. She's a real sweetheart!
And then, since I was in the neighbourhood anyway.....I went to visit another goat farm where they need to downsize and have a number of bred/exposed does available. She had marked some does that she really kinda wanted to keep but was open to selling them if I saw one I really liked. Of course the first one to catch my eye was a marked doe! I looked at all the others, seriously considered one other, but then ended up bringing home the first one I liked! She's also very friendly and tame. She's 5 yrs old & last kidded in feb. She's heavy bred and probably due within the next month so I'm excited to have kids soon! Last pic is the buck she's bred to.(sorry not a good pic) He's a registered buck but I can't say I was all that impressed with him. Hopefully the combo of the 2 of them will make great kids!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice does congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool, congrats!! It's so fun to buy bred does.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations , very nice ladies  Good luck with them and keep us posted on how they are doing


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Very cool, congrats!! It's so fun to buy bred does.


It IS exciting to buy them already bred! I've never actually done that before so feels a little strange having kids coming I hadn't planned for! Hoping for keeper doelings to improve my herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats!

Sometimes those unimpressive bucks sire some really gorgeous kids! I hope this is the case with your girl!


----------

